# curtis or snowway plow for cherokee



## Cherokee (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the opportunity of purchasing a used Snoway or Curtis plow for my 98 Jeep Cherokee Classic for about the same price. Both are Poly plows. The Snoway is smaller, weighing about 280 lbs and is 5.8". The Curtis weighs 460 lbs and is 7'.

Am I better off with the lighter smaller plow or the larger heavier plow?
I welcome any advice.

I will be plowing several small paved drives with the Cherokee.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

depends what you are going to do. If your going to make monny with it get the biger plow.payup


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I have the Sno-Way ST-90 on my '00 Cherokee. It's lightweight and doesn't overload the front end. Also, because it is light, I don't need ballast in the rear. The down pressure on the Sno-way more than makes up for the weight. I used to plow my driveway with a full size GMC pickup and a 7 1/2 foot Diamond plow. The plow weighed about 700 lbs and I needed about 500 lbs of ballast behind the rear axle in order to get any traction. When back blading with the pickup, the plow blade would float up over the snow. With the Sno-Way and down pressure, the back blading comes up much cleaner on the first pass.

The Sno-Way should be 6'-8", no? Does the Curtis have down pressure? The 470lbs will place a lot of weight on the front end of a unibody Cherokee. Sno-Way makes a great mount, which distributes the plow load over a very large area of the Jeep's "frame".

HTH,

Fran


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Stick with the lighter blades. Sure its only a few hundred pounds but, the front end componets wont like plowing no matter the weight. More weight equals more wear. Personally stick with the Snoway but find a 6.5' or 7.0'. 

DAFF


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

did you check the smaller line from cutis for your truck not a bad plow


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

Did you get the Snow way???


----------



## estalzer (Dec 16, 2007)

I use a Curtis Home Pro 3000 on my 2000 jeep cherokee classic. Works great!


----------

